# Trek 970, worth it?



## amillion3 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have been searching for a green/yellow Bridgestone MB2 with no luck. However, I did come across a Trek 970 for $150 instead. He said it's in pretty good condition save for a couple scratches here and there. Supposedly it has old XTR and other high-end components on it.

Price seems a bit high, but I think he is pretty firm on it.

From what I've read, the 970 rides pretty well (lugged steel) and is fairly light for its time. From MTBR, the 9xx series doesn't get much love because there are so many of them. Thoughts from you MTBR folk?

The photo below is not the exact bike, but the same colors etc.









Edit: The point of this bike would be to commute, to bomb around town, general rides. My other bike was captured and converted into a polo bike.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

If it fits well, and works fully, $150 for a running bike of that caliber isn't bad. If it needs work, tires, cables, pads, a saddle etc, offer him $75, but politely point out the reason you are saying so, as it'll run you more than that,to get it running, which perhaps he doesn't know.

They don't get much fawning love around here, for the same reason a Chevy Citation doesn't get a Chevy web forum all wet and bothered. Works, but it's nothing too special since they made a bazillion of 'em and you can find them for $150 everywhere CL garage fodder is offloaded...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A lugged 970 is a *great* bike, as far as mid-range rides go. If you are looking for something and it is in good shape I think that is a very good deal.

You might actually luck out component wise too if it has been upgraded (they weren't XTR specced).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sure, go for it.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Love my lugged Trek. I agree it's a fair price if in good condition especially if it has XTR.


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 26, 2008)

I have two trek 970's. I think they are great bikes for the money. I do not believe they are all that common.On ebay at present there are 4 chevrolet citations and zero trek 970. I spend most friday mornings visiting garage sales and estate sales and I have not seen a nice 900 series trek for sale at one in a long time.
Buy it!


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't go wrong! You are recycling old steel and saving a bike from the dump! As mentioned by another member....offer $ according to the condition.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

A 950, frame only, (same as 970) just sold on ebay for $170+

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rKE7UbA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------

